# 7 week old salivating bad! What does this mean?



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

My 7 weeks old daughter Anara has just started saliviating really bad...So much so that shes soaked her babygrow & bottom sheet in the early hours of this morning. Shes also sucking her hand like mad. Surely he cant be teething yet? I will ask my HV on Tues about it  as I see her then I was just wondering if anybody else had this? Me & DH are abit thrown by it   Shes also abit grumpy but bearing in mind she has Colic too(we seem to have it under control with Colief) I dont know why she could be salivating so much?? Any Ideas?


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

It could well be teething. I have known babies to dribble like this for a number of montyhs.

It may also be that she hasnt learnt to swallow her salivia...so it dribbles out.

Try dabbing the area not rubbing it. Also apply vasaline to her chin to prevent any soreness developing.

Any concerns have a word with your HV tomorrow.

Jxx


----------

